# D-League Adds New Franchise



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> The pursuit of that NBA dream has just grown larger with the announcement that a NBA Developmental League team will begin play in Portland, MA next season.
> 
> The addition of the Portland franchise increases the number of D-League teams to 17. Jon Jennings, a former assistant coach with the Boston Celtics, will be the Portland team’s president and general manager.
> 
> ...


http://lakers.freedomblogging.com/2009/02/25/d-league-adds-new-franchise/12625/


----------



## ktabz16 (Jan 11, 2006)

it's actually going to be in portland maine. i don't think there is a portland, ma. i live up here and there seems to be a lot of excitement for this. they also got the biggest sportsradio station in the state to be their flagship station. here's hoping for success.


----------



## Full Effect (Dec 12, 2004)

Interesting, the D-league would be better if some how it was like a warm up game before every NBA game, kind of like JV then Varsity. That way we could see the players and get to know them.


----------



## TheTruth34 (Jul 22, 2006)

Full Effect said:


> Interesting, the D-league would be better if some how it was like a warm up game before every NBA game, kind of like JV then Varsity. That way we could see the players and get to know them.


I actually really like this idea. :clap:


----------

